

Entrepreneurship Series: Interview with Paul Kenjora - pkenjora
http://flatterline.com/blog/2012/01/12/entrepreneurship-series-interview-with-paul-kenjora

======
pkenjora
Sometimes it feels good to vent as an entrepreneur. Now back to work...

